# GE Flex-A-Power Busway Type DH Plug--Question



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

They are only valuable to someone that needs them, new I'd bet from a supplier the 900 range, but to feel the low end range is the going rate.

And the 240 VAC, in my area makes them pretty much useless all our busway is 480 VAC.

Take whatever you can and dump them.


----------



## houseshouse24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info and advice. It is what I suspected. Is there any online sites you would recommend to advertise these for sale? I looked at ebay, but don't f feel that is the right place to sell them. I believe at last count I have 19 of them! Thanks again!


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Every town of any size will have a firm that sells used equipment.

I have no fish in this fry but someone like this

http://www.southlandelectrical.com/contact.asp


----------



## houseshouse24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks again! I appreciate you helping me with this. The example you gave made me think of a place I've passed "1000" times, just never had a reason to see what they do. Looked them up and sure enough it's similar to your example. I will look into approaching them, right here in town. If I have any luck, I will come back here and let you know. Again, Thank-you, I so appreciate it!


----------

